# Tools - band cutting



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi,

What tools would be absolutely necessary to cut your own bands? I don't want to spend too much money, but what tools are a must have?

Thanks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

1- Rotary Cutter

2- Self-Healing cutting mat

3- Ruler (I highly recommend Btoon's cutting jig)

There are many tutorials on YouTube.


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Before I got my rotary cutter I just used scissors. The bands did not last as long, but they worked. Just make sure that they are sharp, and cut slowly. But they still only last half as long


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Rottary cutter for sure.

And if you use scissors then I read somewhere here in the forum that if you apply some tape on top of the band then you can cut the band with scissors more easily.

I tried it and it works (thanks whoever it was!). Of course, if you like to put the cutting marks on the rubber then you need fairly transparent tape, otherwise you just put them directly on the tape.

I even tried the combination with the rottary cutter AND the tape and it also works well because then the rubber does not "move" under the blade.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

That will help me out ' thanks now I know what to look for


----------

